# Topic Titles



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Oct 2007)

Hey guys and girls 

just a quick note as a request.  Please when making new topics, would you name them properly... 'please help!', or 'bad news!!' is a bit hard sort out. 

the main reason though, is that people are much more likely to be able to find existing threads about issues they may have, before they post.. also, the search function of the forum will work much much better!

From now on, any topics named a bit weakly, will be subject to change by the moderators and other forum staff.. noone will be in trouble! but to try and keep the quality of the forum up, this needs to be addressed.

thanks!!


----------



## JamesC (15 Oct 2007)

Totally agree. I don't always have very much time so tend to scroll quickly through the new threads and often just look at the ones of interest. Any non descriptive threads often just get passed I'm afraid. 

James


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Oct 2007)

Matt, I couldn't agree more - we should be mindful that titles such as "Quick Help me now!!" are not only useless and irrelevant but are slightly rude. The forum is a valuable resource. It is of much greater value when one can find solutions quickly and efficiently.

Cheers,


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Nov 2008)

I don't bother with uninformative titles.  I can't fit in as much as I'd like to in my titles as I want to make it easier to see what the thread is about as I want answers.  Sad to say but like on TFF where there are a few threads everyday entitled simply 'please help' or 'What am I doing wrong' at which point I pass them over as it is clear someone hasn't even bothered to do some research first.

AC


----------



## Joecoral (22 Nov 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Sad to say but like on TFF where there are a few threads everyday entitled simply 'please help' or 'What am I doing wrong' at which point I pass them over as it is clear someone hasn't even bothered to do some research first.
> AC



[rant] I'm very disappointed with the way TFF has gone lately. There seem to be a lot of very arrogant, cocky new members (mostly teenagers, not that I'm saying all teenagers are like this though!) who ask for advice then dont follow it and generally bring the forum down. There also seems to be a big increase in the amount of "gangsta/txt spk" which drives me crazy, if you want people to take you seriously then speak in plain, proper english! [/rant]


----------



## Thomas McMillan (22 Nov 2008)

I agree about TFF, I hope this forum never ends up like that.


----------



## Behold (22 Nov 2008)

I cant get the TFF Search to work anymore and to behonest its the best way to find info in an emergency. i get an error all the time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Nov 2008)

I don't think we as a forum should put TFF down too much.  I complain about it a lot but the planted side of things has lost   a lot of it's users that started a forum called UKaps and since that moment only a few of us visit it regularly and therefore it has lost quite a chunk of it's correct knowledge.

Thats another matter for us who used to be on TFF to try and make occasional visits if only to pay back what TFF gave us pre UKaps.

txt/gangsta speak is unfortunately how it is these days and we can't really say people can't use it no matter how annoying it is because some of it is nowadays making it's way into the dictionary and therefore who's to say what can be used and not.  I don't understand a lot of people on here who use the English language to its full but we can't say that people must not use long or not well known words. lol

Before I started on TFF just over 2 years ago I never used forums and didn't know what PITA, LMAO, ROFL, LOL, AFAIK etc were.  Thats life and language changes for the better or for the worse.

We should just talk about UKaps within this thread me thinks (although I mentioned TFF first - silly me   )

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Nov 2008)

interseting thread going on about all the points made above! lol... strange

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=264966


----------



## baron von bubba (2 Jun 2009)

this thread seems to have gone off topic slightly.

but maybe the reason TFF seems to have gone down hill recently is purely because THIS forum is such a good place to be??     
i have used TFF a bit in the recent past, but the more friendly "local" type atmosphere on here, along with the extremely helpful and knowledgeable people is the reason i just dont bother with anywhere else!!

so thanks for that everyone!!


----------

